# Random LCD monitor flicker[resolved]



## anno (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for having a look.

I have had my 17" LCD monitor for about a year and a half. In the last couple of days it has started acting strangely. Every so often, and randomly so far as I can tell, horizontal bars a couple of inches thick flicker across the centre of the screen for a few seconds. There is no apparent cause.

If anyone has any thoughts on this I'd appreciate them! I'm hoping it isn't about to die on me...


----------



## anno (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Random LCD monitor flicker*

Just an update, when it flickers now it's the whole screen. And a green-ish colour. D'oh.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Random LCD monitor flicker*

check the cable is secure
try another cable


----------



## anno (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Random LCD monitor flicker*

Simple as that. One end of the monitor wasn't seating properly - sorted. Thanks dai!


----------

